# Fotofest 2006



## ivanlozano (Sep 29, 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Opportunity

*                       In collaboration with *FotoFest 2006*, the*                        Museum of *[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cultural                        Arts, Houston (MOCAH)* seeks to recognize the unique vision and methods that photographers use to draw our attention to the beauty and at times the dreadfulness of life. The dual theme for the upcoming *FotoFest 2006*                        is the "*Earth*" and "*Artists                        Responding to Violence*". This photography exhibition is an opportunity for selected photographers to exhibit photographic works that depict violence against the Earth and other environmental injustices.
[/font]

 [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
For more info visit: http://www.mocah.org/fotofest/index.htm
[/font]


----------

